# Photocycle 24/24 Flowering



## Cowpunk (Apr 5, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has any experience by inducing flowering by a 24 hr light cycle followed by a 24 hour night cylce throughout the flowering period.

Any theories as to what could happen?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know that it would even flower, what induces flowering is the plant being tricked into thinking its fall. The standard minimum is 18 hours of light, with flowering beginning at 12 hours of darkness. I think once the plant passes 18 hours of light, it doesn't think about flowering. You could probably grow several generations this way and eventually it might react to such a cycle, but I stick by the idea that, 12/12 has worked for this long, someones probably tried this before forums, and that's why it's still 12/12.


----------



## uwhcmw76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think that it would probably work or you could do a 24hr on and a 12hr dark and see some benefit, i think that a dark period of 24 hours would just add alot of time to your finish probably 25% more and a 24/24 cycle may even double the time to finish, some people will lenghten the light cycle for a couple of weeks during peak flower development to give the plant more engergy to produce bigger yields. the flowering response is not triggered by the the light cycle but the 12hrs of darkness, but as always no one knows it all, so go ahead and try it and tell us what happens.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 6, 2009)

i messed up my plants by putting them to 13 11 the last two weeks of flower. instead of chunking up the buds stems grew longer and spaced out the compact structure leaving me with fluffy bud. im still flowering them, i switched back to 12 12 about a week ago and the bud goes from the bottom of the stem, fat and compact to stringy and airy and now the tip of the buds are getting compact again. although they are about 70 cloudy and like 20 amber. i wish i could let them go longer but imma have to harvest tomorrow or else imma end up with pure couchlock weed haha.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 6, 2009)

and really theres no point in experementing with light cycles. 24 hrs on could cause a fire.. expecialy if the daytime is too hot. 12 12 is proven and ur not gonna stress out your plant with good ol 12 12.


----------



## techhead420 (Apr 6, 2009)

These sort of alternative lighting cycles have been discussed for years and I'm not aware of a single one showing any benefit. The trick one can most likely hope for is using a deep red light source to shorten the dark period (manipulating the phytochrome molecule). This trick has been shown to work with some plants but I've not read anywhere of someone trying it with pot although I'd bet money that one can force perhaps a 14/10 or a 16/8 cycle with deep red light in the dark period but that's just conjecture .

Keep in mind that it is the period of darkness that determines photoperiod in short day plants. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytochrome


----------



## 123sinseme (Apr 7, 2009)

im just goin off wat ive read about flowering triggers, and some here say about light cycles, never actually tried it.

The plant changes its growth from vegetative to flowering when it senses 12 or slightly more hours of darkness, in theory you could capitolize on your daytime cycle making a day for your plant 48 hours long with 36 hour light and 12 hour dark, 

if i could think of the best way to do this it would be to switch from your vegetative light cycle to 12/12 to get the plant to definitevely switch to flowering then increase your daytime light hours to put the plant into an overdrive (or extreme stress)

the main downside of this is that the plant may revert to vegetative as your day cycles increase in length, but in theory as long as you have enough hours of darkness this shouldnt be an issue

thats my two cents hope it helps, never tried it myself before


----------



## smokinshogun (Apr 8, 2009)

plants have internal clocks, the response to light is dependent of what "time" of day it is....under 24 hours of light no plant will flower...this is due to an increased sensitivity to light during the time its supposed to be dark (last 12 hours of every 24)....plants put under constant darkness for days still exhibit these responses to light during their "dark" phase...they get their clock input from many different sources so there is no way to manipulate things to a longer "day"...just my 2 cents from some basic research


----------



## techhead420 (Apr 8, 2009)

smokinshogun said:


> plants have internal clocks, the response to light is dependent of what "time" of day it is....under 24 hours of light no plant will flower...this is due to an increased sensitivity to light during the time its supposed to be dark (last 12 hours of every 24)....plants put under constant darkness for days still exhibit these responses to light during their "dark" phase...they get their clock input from many different sources so there is no way to manipulate things to a longer "day"...just my 2 cents from some basic research


Do you mind dropping a link to your basic research that empirically shows that the day length of a plant can not be manipulated?

Do you have any clue what a long day plant is? What about a day neutral plant such as tomato that WILL flower under 24 hour light. What about the Lowryder pot strain that WILL flower under 24 hour lighting. As I've said before, people need to understand what they're talking about before posting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photoperiodism

http://www.lowryder.co.uk/en


----------



## smokinshogun (Apr 8, 2009)

I meant no "normal" (12/12 flower) cannabis plant, sorry thought it was a given on here..... Experiments show that plants can "tell" what time it is and retain their sensitivity to light during what they percieve as "night", even when placed for days in complete darkness...SDPs will not flower when PFR levels reach a certain threshold, so its just not possible, but don't let me and science stop you from experimenting with things. Just don't do it with a crop that you need and hopefully plant numbers are not a problem for you..

What??? There's ?long-day? plants and, !what! day ???NEUTRAL??? OH crap, we must keep it a secret....seriously wtf? do you even know the exact difference between the TYPES of LDPs??? 

I hope your 24/24 plants do great and flower massively, its just I don't think they will...


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, i bet you would have to use either 24-hour light or a 36/12 cycle [18/6 x 2] to veg with to teach the plant to respond to longer cycles


----------



## smokinshogun (Apr 8, 2009)

I think that you simply cannot remove all the stimuli that the plant uses to 'set' its internal clock.... but my advice would to keep a detailed grow log of everything


----------



## bushmang (Apr 17, 2009)

nice thinking but wont work, this plant is too sensitive to mess with it like this and after all i think some one in the history of danking has tried that and must have been unsuccessful since the technique did not get adapted by any growers. Worth a try not worth destroying a crop IMO


----------



## S0uthernSm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

no, won't work. 

sorry, i dont have any "empirical data" for ya but, it just wont work


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 17, 2009)

biology:

do you not get tired after 24 hours and need sleep?
is it not evolutions fault why we cant stay up for 24 hours without sleep without being sleep deprived?
you think after changing your schedule where you have to be up 24 hours then sleep 12 then awake 24, you would be healthy?

darkness is when your BUDS will grow, in the light, the whole plant will grow.


----------



## Psychopassive (Apr 18, 2009)

I've tried out a 5 day week for my plants in the last three weeks of flowering. You need a seven day digital timer to do it properly. Lights go on for 21 hours 36 minutes and off for twelve hours. That way you only get 5 12 hour dark periods in a week so the plant gets a lot more light. It didn't seem to slow flowering down at all, but it did definitely increase yield. I haven't been able to try it out properly all the way through because the constantly changing "lights on" time is difficult for me to manage and during the summer I have to have the lights out during the day so that I don't toast my ladies.


----------

